# Dubious Dake



## Shane

I have a friend who uses the Dake Annotated Bible. It is a King James Bible with the notes of a Pentecostal preacher (Finnis J Dake). In general it deals with a health wealth gospel, sees the trinity as the old Tritheistic heresy did and a bunch more really colourfull theology.

I have seen a few articles on the net and have given this friend a couple, but needless to say the Dake bible is the absolute authority in his life. Have you guys got any suggestions on how to help this guy. Prayer is obviously the first step.

If you have any other knowledge of the Dake bible could you please share this with me .

Thanks


----------



## Me Died Blue

Welcome to the board, Shane! I hope you profit greatly from your time here.

I am not familiar with the Dake Annotated Bible (good thread title, BTW!), but it sounds like it is pretty ingrained into his mind from what you say. One of the first steps you could take in trying to open his mind to at least looking at the Scriptures in a different light would be to go through one or more of the historic Reformed confessional documents with the Scripture references. The Heidelberg Catechism may be a great place to start, just to use it as a guideline in opening up key Scriptures, and getting some healthy discussion and intelligent thought going on them.

God bless,


----------



## Shane

Thanks Chris

This message board is one of the best as far as good content goes, I am sure I will learn much.

I have tried speeking to this friend a couple of times but as a charismatic its a case of the Holy Spirit wont allow him to see error, and its the typical response of all the old confessions are out of date as the Spirit has revealed itself for the last days etc.

Its almost as though the only way is to take the foundation away ie. Dake. Thanks for the suggsstion though and I will keep trying. 

God bless


----------



## Canadian Baptist

Many years ago when I was a Jimmy Swaggart fan  I too seen the merits of Dakes work. The attraction was that he wrote with an edge and demanded that Christianity could be better and more powerful in the Spirit and he always had stuff he taught from scripture that most had never heard before. So, for a young ambitious dissatisfied new believer who wanted God to rend the heavens and come down, Dake provided a no nonsense and (seemingly) deeper look into the scriptures. I ended up so dissollusioned with my own sinfulness in all this teaching of victory and sinless perfection etc. that it led to despair. Ah, then came the wonderful, liberating doctrines of grace! 
That's the secret! This person is probably looking for teaching that goes beyond the fluff of modern Evangelicalism but does not know any other alternative. Maybe give them one of the two Reformation style study bibles. But go after Arminian theology in general, and expose him thoroughly to the doctrines of grace.
Soli Deo Gloria,
Darrin


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I used a Dake's in my teen's until I moved up to the NIV. I was still a charasmatic then so I didn't see the errors. There were lots of eschatology (Dispensational) stuff in there which I found fascinating at the time. I looked at it a few years later after becoming reformed and was disappointed, especially in his comments on Romans 9. I still have it somewhere in a box. It will probably stay there for a while longer too.


----------



## doonziticus

> _Originally posted by Canadian Baptist_
> Many years ago when I was a Jimmy Swaggart fan  I too seen the merits of Dakes work. The attraction was that he wrote with an edge and demanded that Christianity could be better and more powerful in the Spirit and he always had stuff he taught from scripture that most had never heard before. So, for a young ambitious dissatisfied new believer who wanted God to rend the heavens and come down, Dake provided a no nonsense and (seemingly) deeper look into the scriptures. I ended up so dissollusioned with my own sinfulness in all this teaching of victory and sinless perfection etc. that it led to despair. Ah, then came the wonderful, liberating doctrines of grace!
> That's the secret! This person is probably looking for teaching that goes beyond the fluff of modern Evangelicalism but does not know any other alternative. Maybe give them one of the two Reformation style study bibles. But go after Arminian theology in general, and expose him thoroughly to the doctrines of grace.
> Soli Deo Gloria,
> Darrin



As a suggestion to go along with this post, maybe the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, it is an NIV Study Bible, that holds to Reformed Teaching. That's what I've used, and I used it even while I was an Arminian. Actually, it was the study helps found within that started my quest into Reformed theology.


----------



## Me Died Blue

I also like the notes in the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ and would recommend it if you don't mind flipping back and forth from its notes to another Bible's text! I will occassionally look at the NIV, though.


----------



## Canadian Baptist

I was referring to The Reformation Study Bible and also the Spirit of the Reformation when I said "one of the two Reformation study bibles." By the way, P&R along with R.C. Sproul are putting the Reformation Study Bible along side the ESV text this Spring.


----------

